# Did anyone get the Quirky Cloak case?



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I was so excited about that case until I saw the prototype, but am curious if anyone one the board got one.  I'm hoping I was wrong.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Just went and looked at this case. Doesn't look like much for $55.00.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I had ordered a blue one, but cancelled it once I read the reviews of the people who received the first production cases.  There were comments about the heaviness, concern about the quality of the hinge mechanism, and it was a strong lint magnet.

I thought it was interesting watching the sale of the Happy Owl case compared with the Cloak. Both items had an appealing design, and extensive production delays.  But the people posting initial reviews on the Cloak were mostly disappointed in the quality of the final product, where the Happy Owl customers seem quite pleased.


----------

